# Hot or Not



## ExArab (May 9, 2012)

Just wondering how many of you expats based in Dubai think that Dubai is still the place to go for a Western expat in terms of diversity, inclusion and of course the money. How would you rate it against Doha, Bahrain and Saudi?

By the way, I am an American citizen (by way of Pakistan) contemplating a move to the region next year.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Do you already have a job offer in Dubai? It all depends on the kind of work that you do, the money that you get paid and the lifestyle that you live.

I've always said that Dubai is a city of extremes. You either love it or hate it. If given a choice between Dubai, Doha, Bahrain or Saudi...I'd pick Dubai because there's lots more to do out here, if you actually get out and do it all.

The biggest challenge you are going to face (in my opinion) is convincing people that you're American and not Indian. Yes, I say Indian because most people in Dubai cannot differentiate between an Indian, Sri Lankan, Bangladesh, Pakistani, Indian of American origin, Indian of Canadian origin, Indian of British origin, Pakistani of American origin, Pakistani of British origin, etc etc etc.....To the people, generally anyone brown is "Indian". 

I do wish you luck though


----------



## ExArab (May 9, 2012)

LOL -- I like your candid comment and I also understand that brown is always brown. I get it and the passport does not change the perception in the mind of an Arab. I also get the point of being taken as an Indian and the inability of most people to differentiate. Although, I look and have been pointed out by people from the Middle East as Iranian (not sure if that is good or bad).
I do not have a job offer nor have I started actively looking yet. I have a comfortable lifestyle in the US and I do not want to just take the plunge without exploring other options (East Asia, Singapore HK etc).


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Why do you care? You can guess from where someone comes by the way they speak English. But Pamela is right that most will consider you as an Indian. Just today a guy thought I was from India and then he heard me speaking he thought i was american (offended here!  ) and then realized that I was Brazilian. I don't know why but I feel Arabs like brazil a lot. I spent some time educating that Arab about how Brazil came about with great mixtures of races all over the place, soccer, carnival, drinks and etc...killed 1 hour of work there.

Are you in finance because the countries you listed are kindah hubs


----------



## ExArab (May 9, 2012)

I do because I have been spoiled in the US. Yes, there is also racism in the US but its not 'in your face' kinda racism (at least in my experience). "Indians" have done really well in the this country and thankfully most South Asians are respected for their hard work and ethics. As far as guessing someone by the way they speak English, I would not be labelled an Indian. Most of my American peers do not think I am Indian or for that matter South Asian unless I tell them I am. I do not try to hide it. I am what I am.
I am in finance (work for a tier 1 consulting firm here) and that is why I am trying to get a sense of where I should concentrate more in terms of my job search. Each place has its pros and cons. Saudi is last on my list because my wife would not move there even if I make 200K a year . Frankly, I am not big fan of the Saudi culture and religious extremes either :-(
Lastly, Arab's probably like Brazil so much because they can go to the carnival and do all that is "haraam" (forbidden in Islam) that they would not think of doing in the Arab world. My last statement should not be counted as racist or being generic because I am part Arab and a Muslim and I know how hypocritical we are.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I would pick Dubai against Saudi or Bahrain not sure about Doha


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

ExArab said:


> LOL -- I like your candid comment and I also understand that brown is always brown. I get it and the passport does not change the perception in the mind of an Arab. I also get the point of being taken as an Indian and the inability of most people to differentiate. Although, I look and have been pointed out by people from the Middle East as Iranian (not sure if that is good or bad).
> I do not have a job offer nor have I started actively looking yet. *I have a comfortable lifestyle in the US* and I do not want to just take the plunge without exploring other options (East Asia, Singapore HK etc).



If you are of Asian origin, and are doing quite well in the US, I definitely would not move; neither to the Gulf nor to East Asia.

Those American Muslims who I have seen relocate and be happier for it were either:
1) struggling back home, or
2) are ultra conservative and so prefer Saudi Arabia or some other Gulf country 

The few ones who were doing well in the US generally never liked it in the Gulf and moved back.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

I second what Tropicana said. 
You better have a really really really good reason to come down and "take in" all the extreme heat and dust. This applies to any place in the middle east .

Doha is growing really fast these days. It's probably going to be the next "Dubai" by 2020. If you get a good offer from there, I would suggest you take it. 

I would suggest you visit these places on a short term to make sure you can have a good lifestyle before you make the decision.


----------



## TXGirl32 (Sep 11, 2012)

if you have comfortable life in US, stay there. I am American and came here to Dubai a year ago thinking the "grass is greener on the other side" and I have been proven wrong. I too had a comfy life there and am going back to US very soon, as soon as I finish some things here. I dont know about the other places, but Dubai is very expensive (especially if you have kids and they go to school), housing is much higher than in US, the laws and some restrictions may be difficult considering you are probably used to a Western lifestyle. Not to mention in US you can see all the new and good movies. Here they suck. And you are right - racism isn't as bad in US as in Dubai. In Dubai, people look at your ethnicity and judge you by this. It exists in US also, but not like I have seen it in Dubai


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

ExArab said:


> Just wondering how many of you expats based in Dubai think that Dubai is still the place to go for a Western expat in terms of diversity, inclusion and of course the money. How would you rate it against Doha, Bahrain and Saudi?
> 
> By the way, I am an American citizen (by way of Pakistan) contemplating a move to the region next year.


I would just look for a job from the US, in any/all of the places you mention. If you get an offer you cannot refuse, then don't refuse it. Make the decision when there is a decision to be made. I don't get when people say they are considering a move, but don't yet have an offer or realistic prospect.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

TXGirl32 said:


> if you have comfortable life in US, stay there. I am American and came here to Dubai a year ago thinking the "grass is greener on the other side" and I have been proven wrong. I too had a comfy life there and am going back to US very soon, as soon as I finish some things here. I dont know about the other places, but Dubai is very expensive (especially if you have kids and they go to school), housing is much higher than in US, the laws and some restrictions may be difficult considering you are probably used to a Western lifestyle. Not to mention in US you can see all the new and good movies. Here they suck. And you are right - racism isn't as bad in US as in Dubai. In Dubai, people look at your ethnicity and judge you by this. It exists in US also, but not like I have seen it in Dubai


"Comfortable life" is too broad , IMHO.

It could be taken that, currently, you are not struggling to make ends meet: paying for house mortgage, car payment, utilities, etc... but also not saving a lot (or any) of money at the end of the month.

Is that "comfortable" ?

Personally, that's not comfortable.

If you could get an offer that pays for good housing (i.e. of your choice, not a dump like DG) including all utilities, car allowance, school for your kids, vacation allowance to go just about any destination in the world, etc and etc... and leave you with plenty of extra money to save for retirement and/or enjoy your life with your family.

Then don't hesitate.

Most new movies get released almost same time here as in US. Racism is everywhere, I have lived all over the world in the last 16 years and yet find somewhere racism not existing - some places are just more "hidden" than others.

Sometimes I find myself frustrated and wanted to "go home", then after a quick trip /or vacation woke me up to realize that home isn't as perfect as I often dreamed about. Most of the frustrated friends who went home in the past confirmed this... 

If someone has a ****ty life here because they have a crappy package, then they should go home. But life here isn't ****ty for everyone...


----------



## ExArab (May 9, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> I would just look for a job from the US, in any/all of the places you mention. If you get an offer you cannot refuse, then don't refuse it. Make the decision when there is a decision to be made. I don't get when people say they are considering a move, but don't yet have an offer or realistic prospect.


@ fcjb1970 - The point you make in your last sentence is well taken but I am not asking about offers here but for a "relatively" better place to live between the locations I mentioned. I guess I could get an offer from any of these places and I would probably end up going to a place that gives me the best bang for my buck. 

Just within this thread, you will see that some are suggesting I come over while others like yourself say that I should stay here and look for work. Thank you for your feedback.

@ ccr - I could not agree more with your comment "If you could get an offer that pays for good housing (i.e. of your choice, not a dump like DG) including all utilities, car allowance, school for your kids, vacation allowance to go just about any destination in the world, etc and etc... and leave you with plenty of extra money to save for retirement and/or enjoy your life with your family.

Then don't hesitate."

THAT really sums it up for me at this point in life. More disposable income and hopefully a better quality of life aka less crazy work life. Thank you for your feedback. Much appreciated.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

TXGirl32 said:


> Not to mention in US you can see all the new and good movies. Here they suck.


Agree with you the Movies suck-iness... the arabic subtitles covers almost 1/3rd of the screen real estate  Or when a release is delayed for months due to censorship or whatever other rules! 



TXGirl32 said:


> In Dubai, people look at your ethnicity and judge you by this. It exists in US also, but not like I have seen it in Dubai


This is true. Dubai, they are overprotective about their resources and make sure expats feel like expats than anything different.


----------

